# 2010 show



## reptile.2009 (Nov 17, 2009)

hi can any1 tell me when there will be a show or breeder meeting in london or essex in 2010 please thanks


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

try checking this thread out and keeping an eye on it for updates as and when shows are announced 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/rept...ngs/410267-uk-reptile-shows-2010-updated.html


----------



## Oli ds (Nov 23, 2009)

Is the one in Portsmouth any good?


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

From what i gather I think the general outlook for a show in Essex next year is fairly low. What with the trouble in Brentwood, the last show, and the local wankpot authorities in Essex sucking up to Esleeze Toaland, both the club shows in Essex seem to be putting their efforts into the August grand mega reptile fest at Kempton race course. Shame really as i will blinking well have much further to travel to a show.


----------



## Oli ds (Nov 23, 2009)

Surely they could rent out Alexandra Palace? That would be a great place to have a show :2thumb:



Austin Allegro said:


> From what i gather I think the general outlook for a show in Essex next year is fairly low. What with the trouble in Brentwood, the last show, and the local wankpot authorities in Essex sucking up to Esleeze Toaland, both the club shows in Essex seem to be putting their efforts into the August grand mega reptile fest at Kempton race course. Shame really as i will blinking well have much further to travel to a show.


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Oli ds said:


> Surely they could rent out Alexandra Palace? That would be a great place to have a show :2thumb:


 The Alexy palace? Blimey, don't think that is quite in the range of the normal few hundred quid rental paid for a county/regional sized reptile show. Tell you wot you book it and i will help you with the publicity :lol2:


----------



## Oli ds (Nov 23, 2009)

Haha thats a good point! Bit too expensive for a regional show lol! Although a national show could go there and do really well! 



Austin Allegro said:


> The Alexy palace? Blimey, don't think that is quite in the range of the normal few hundred quid rental paid for a county/regional sized reptile show. Tell you wot you book it and i will help you with the publicity :lol2:


----------



## welsh dragon123 (Dec 24, 2009)

wish there was one held close to South Wales


----------



## jojo85 (Feb 10, 2009)

Is there one at brentwood again this year?


----------



## zmtab (Aug 28, 2009)

not by the sound of things but hey things might change we never no


----------



## Mikazuki (Feb 6, 2010)

welsh dragon123 said:


> wish there was one held close to South Wales


Yeah I know, I think the closest 1 to us is portsmouth in october, its a 2hr45 drive but hell, Im sure it'll be worth it!


----------



## jmaster (Oct 3, 2007)

hope there will be an essex show


----------



## kingsnake (Mar 23, 2007)

BRAS will not be doing the Brentwood show this year. Due to the adverse publicity associated with the ERAC show the school board "didn't want the Brentwood School to suffer the same fate as Shenfield School".
Both BRAS and ERAC will be participating in the show at Kempton Park Racecourse in August.


----------

